# 2012 3D Shoots, Hunts and Gettin' Together



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2011)

Just getting started ya'll 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

January 1, 2012
Annual New Years Day; Snow, Sleet, Rain, Shine,
or Cold as a Wedge Shoot and Celebration!
YOF, Primitive & Traditional Archery
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 8, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post 6 for Information and Directions
Host;
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

January 13, 14 & 15, 2012
Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2010 
see post __ for Information and Directions
thread:
Chase Crawford (hogdz) Coordinator

January 15, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

January 21, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

January 21, 2012
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
Charity Shoot
Silver Springs, Fl
Gregg Dudley
www.tbof.org
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

February 4, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) Banquet
Ryan's Steak House, Gainsville, Ga
see post ___ for Information and Directions
Host; Dan and Molly Spier
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

February 5, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #6 for Information and Directions
Host; Dennis Rice, the Campbells
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

February 11, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

February 18, 2012
Traditional Bowhunters of Ga, (TBG)
Central Zone Shoot
Culledon, Ga
directions & info:
Danny Beckwith Coordinator

February 19, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

February 24, 25 & 26, 2012
Compton's Bowhunters & Pre Spring Arrow Fling
Tannehill State Park, Al
Terry Harris

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

March 4, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #6 for Information and Directions
Host; Roger B, Dave Thomas
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

March 10, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

March 2, 3 & 4, 2012
TBOF (Traditional Bowhunters of Florida)
State Championship Shoot
Silver Springs, Fl
Gregg Dudley
www.tbof.org

March 17 & 18, 2012
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), 
Dan Quillan State Shoot
Holiday Park, Wilkes County Ga
Jeff Kitchens, Gene Bramlett, Jeff Hampton, Coordinators

March 18, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

April 1, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #6 for Information and Directions
Host; Jeff Hampton, Tomi
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

April 7, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

April 08, 2012
Easter 

April 15, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

April ?????, 2012
Big Jim's Spring Stick Slinging, and Tree Killing
2, 20 Target Courses
812 Morgan Ct. 
Albany, GA 31705 
Jim Babcock 229-344-6617
Barb Babcock 229-344-1616

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

May 6, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #6 for Information and Directions
Host; need a host(s)
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

May 2, thru May 6 2012
15th Annual, Tennessee Classic
Clarkesville, Tn
www.twinoaksbowhunters.com
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=599464

May 12, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitve 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

May 13, 2012
Mother's Day!

TBG participation in 4H State Championship Shoot
Rock Eagle, Ga

May 20, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

May 19, 2012
Northern Zone Shoot
Ranger, Ga
see for details:
Joe Coots Coordinator, and Gene Bramlett

Appling Shoot

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


June 3, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #6 for Information and Directions
Host; Dutchman, aka Gene Bramlett & Charlie "Baldfish" Mitchell
http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

June 1, 2, & 3, 2012
Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
Tannehull State Park, McCalla, Al
Terry Harris
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=679305
www.howardhillse.com

June 9th 
South Ga Traditional and Primitve 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

June 17, 2012
YOF, Primitive & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

June 30, 2012
Brother Al Chapman's annual,
"Independance Day Trad Shoot & Celebration"
Powder Springs, Ga


July 8, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post #6 for Information and Directions
Host; Dave " Necedah" Bureau

July 13, 14 & 15, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitive "Summer Sling"
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

July 15, 2012
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com

July 20, 21  & 22, 2012
IBO World Traditional Championship
Clarkesville, TN
www.IBO.net
Thanks Ranger B and Pappy!

July , 2012
TBG Youth Event
Saturday, July 23rd, Yatesville Ga at the Reconciliation House
more info please pm "bamabird", aka Tony Smith
see thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616587

July , 2011
Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia, (TBG), Banquet
place: tbd
the Honorable Ken "Choctaw" Purdy Coordinator

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

August 5, 2012
NGT (North Georgia Traditional) 3D Shoot
see post V for Information and Directions
Host; need a host

August 12, 2012
South Ga Traditional and Primitve 3D Shoot
371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806

August 19, 2012
YOF, Primative & Traditional 3D Shoot
Crossville, TN
directions & info: www.traditionalarchers.webs.com


----------



## whossbows (Dec 22, 2011)

not long now,,,,,,


----------



## Al33 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like another full plate for 2012. Time to make up plenty of arrows.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 23, 2011)

Al33 said:


> Looks like another full plate for 2012. Time to make up plenty of arrows.



with DAN and GENE settin up the courses you should only need one or two right


----------



## dutchman (Dec 23, 2011)

It's probably a really good thing that I don't set courses up by myself...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 28, 2011)

North Georgia Traditional Archery Club - Information and Directions

The North Georgia Traditional Archery Club is located in Gainesville, GA. We provide a full schedule of 3D shooting events January through August. We shoot on the first Sunday of each month with the exepction of July. The July date is usually chosen so as not to interfere with the July 4 holiday. We may also make an adjustment for Easter Sunday as well, depending on when it falls in the month from year to year.

The shoots start when you get there if you wish. The host is usually there at about 8:00 AM until 3:00 PM. We offer a devotional at 9:00 AM. We usually have some good food. Lunch at about 12:00 noon and cost $5.00 per person.

We offer Recurve, Longbow, Primitive, Women's and Youth classes. Registraition is required even though our shoots are non-competitive.
We do not allow the use of compound bows on our courses, but we will be happy to put a trad bow in your hand if you happen to arrive without one.

Shoot fees are $5.00 for members, $10.00 for non members. We do offer discounts for families. Membership is only $25, so if you plan to shoot every month, it's a bargain. 

We would love to have you and your family attend one of our upcoming shoots. Y'all come visit with us. You'll be glad you did.


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!

NGTA Web Page

http://www.freewebs.com/ngtarchery/

We also have a Facebook page. Just search North Georgia Traditional Archery on Facebook and you'll find us!


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Mar 6, 2012)

We are now taking entries online for the Appling Archer 2012 Bow Festival. Dates May 25-27 the event will be held at the Old Store in Appling GA. This is a free 3d shoot. Go to www.applingarchers.com and do your entry.


http://www.applingarchers.com/pages/main.html


----------

